# www.woodworkers.com President remarks "Please shop elsewhere."



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

I was Wrong and Rude. I applogize to all who were offended.


----------



## gsuing (Feb 19, 2013)

The site works fine. I've bought plenty from them. The last thing we need are fewer vendors.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I use them too. Great people and great service.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Site works fine, I just find it to be overly cluttered and more of a nuisance to use then woodcraft, woodworkingshop.com or rockler so I don't shop there.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Site worked for me too.


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

So maybe being PROFESSIONAL after wasting my time visiting the site, I could have cooled off, but I didn't type the response.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the website. Now, I really like the company! Bout time I read something that is honest and not PC. Made me smile to see that, if this is true, some businesses still have a backbone.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

He probably took offence at the "pretty useless" part.

Worth pointing out to anyone in Ireland that this has nothing to do with www.woodworkers.ie


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no problems using that site. I understand John's response after you screamed, " I WILL NOT BE BACK".

I added woodworker.com to my bookmarks for suppliers to keep the balance.

There is one site that never works for me, gap.com. OK, I made that up.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Everything works fine on the site. It's possible it was down for a little while when you visited. Nowadays with all the hackers and whatnot they will run a denial of service so your bandwidth runs out and no one can get to it. Or, sometimes the server the webpage is on just simply doesn't work. Just like tools. Too many scenarios to call them out like that. I could see if it happens every time I would stop shopping there.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an increased respect for Woodworker's Supply.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*dubsaloon*: your communication skills are right up there with your projects…...........................


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Nathan,

Just curious; what does the GITOS/IBM stand for after your signature?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I once had a problem with a vendor, they sent me reciepts for my purchases but didn't tell me what I purchased. I sent them an email telling them it might be to their advantage to include the item I purchased in the receipt and also a link to their site might increase their business. 
The owner emailed me thanking me for my ideas and now the email receipt has a link to his site and an itemized list of items purchased.

If I had sent an email like yours, nothing would have been done.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I browse the site often and have never had a problem, but lets face it sometimes sites do have problems which are quickly restored. ******************** happens, just wait for it to flush.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

"I was on your site and noted it is pretty useless. Nothing I clicked opened. I WILL NOT BE BACK".

Usually when one has a problem with a retailers site they attempt to contact them and let them know they're having a problem accessing their site and they are usually specific as to the problem that they are having. That is if one truly is interested in their products. I notice that your statement that you made is more of an accusation than a request for help in navigating the website. On the bottom of their page is a tab that allows you to access customer support and within that area are phone numbers and e-mail addresses for you to contact them. If their site has a problem they usually want to know it so they can fix it and sometimes it could be the way the potential customer has their browser set. But from the way it sounds there is no way for someone as perfect as yourself to have anything out of place or not set correctly.

The day and age where the old adage of "The Customer is Always Right" is true to a point except when the potential customer is rude to the point of being obnoxious. I'm sure they're devastated over your displeasure and refusal to return to their website.

Another reason to shop Woodworkers supply!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to say if you come out punching people tend to fight back. I've used Woodworker Supply for years with out ever a problem.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Please pardon my snarky comment, but:

"I've ready your post and I find it whiny, rude and USELESS. Nothing you said makes me believe that you are anything but rude, unprofessional and childlike. It seems as though you are looking to take down a vendor for some reason beyond my understanding. Please take the advice of Mr. Wirth, and secondly. stop posting this crap on LJ."

It's too good of a site for this kind of stuff. I am going to buy something from Woodworker's Supply today, based soley on your post. I hope other LJ's do the same.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I would not even have replied to the email. How can a problem be solved if no relevant information is provided. Is your firewall the problem?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at the president's signature block. He even included a cell number. Pretty gutsy, if you ask me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dub, just saw your signature. Looks like the Good people have in fact watched and spoken. One thing is for sure on LJ's. If you are out of line they will tell you. Trust me…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Guess I'm lucky - I just drive down to the store here in Albuquerque and get what I want. ))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Druid666: I hate you.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I could understand that kind of response to WWS if one of their staff had done something rude or inconsiderate.

But to just blast away at them when whatever was wrong could have been totally beyond their control?
Couldn't you have at least given them a call?

I don't get it.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I once found a web site did not work. Found my email was down. 
When stuff happens, I always blame my secretary. She just giggles and tells my to 'Get Real'
My wife tells me to 'Chill-Out'

Kinda sounds like this problem was with the driver. "The nut hold the wheel!"


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Way to Go, John!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I need to check out their site. Haven't done so before, but sounds like a decent place!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nathan, this one didn't go over so well…I guess the good people spoke up.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I guess this didn't turn out the way you hoped.

This kind of stuff happens all the time on the web. I was at another woodworking web site earlier today and the home page didn't load correctly. I guess I should have blasted them…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I like and agree with everyone on here especially Dwain, he hit the nail square on the head, 
Well done for providing unbiased, factual, intelligent, mature information.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been using Woodworker's Supply for years now-purchasing from both the catalog and the web site-and have never had any problems. But, being also employed in the software industry, I must say that web sites sometimes misbehave or go "down" through no fault of the company they represent. Disks fail, cables are cut by accident, web sites are attacked, and sometimes we even we software developers make mistakes that get through to the production site, but all of these are usually corrected fairly quickly. Try again later. IMHO anyone who needs "instant gratification" for their every tool purchasing desire, perhaps lacks the patience to go very far in woodworking-though it might be excellent therapy for them.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

******************** happens, just wait for it to flush.

Roger, you've made my day! I hope you don't mind, but I am definitely going to use that one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am not surprised at the answer you received I imagine they get many interesting emails everyday and at some point draw a line and say ^&*^(%^+. That being said thanks for the enjoyable laugh his answer was Priceless…..(laughing)


----------

